# Kernel config for AMD fusion e350 / Zacate

## anomaly257

Heyas,

Been scouring the internet trying to find the optimal 'processor family' to select when compiling a kernel for the zacate platform but so far have turned up nothing.  I know the zacate lacks a few of the staple AMD features like 3dnow, but I also know it's not a pentium pro.  So what's the ideal processor family to select?

Cheers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

anomaly257,

I use

```
Processor family (Generic-x86-64)  --->  
```

since nothing else seems to fit.

I also use gcc-4.6.2 so I can use -march=native.  However. gcc-4.6 will tell you that -march=native is

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -mtune=amdfam10"
```

which allows the use of distcc.

That you mention "pentium-pro" suggests you might be considering a 32 bit install.  How much RAM have you installed?

What are you goint to do with this system?

Mine is a diskless media player, using XBMC

----------

## Veldrin

basically it does not really matter. the kernel config only sets mtune flags for the specific processors. 

Looking at the options, and judging the processor, generic-x86-64 (as NeddySeagoon already mentioned) seems the best option.

As for the rest of the system, be careful, because zacate does not supports 3dnow (opposed to older amd cpus).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -mtune=amdfam10"
> ```
> ...

  looks dangerous due to the above stated reasons. add -mno-3dnow to disable it.

V.

----------

## quantumsummers

Heya,

I have several of these boards I am supporting for some clients as well as myself. I have been using the Generic X86-64 since kernel 2.6.38 and it works well. As far as CFLAGS, I am just using CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe" now the reason I have not put -mno-3dnow in there is because AMD has built in some backwards compatibility for 3DNOW with 3dnowprefetch (see cpuinfo). I will say that I have disabled the USE flags 3dnow and 3dnowext.

Just to test I have enabled the CONFIG_MK8 (setting the processor to opteron/athlon64/...) on a dev machine, but if anything breaks I would be really surprised. I'll instrument the kernel a little to see if anything changes regarding performance, but again I suspect there will be no change.

----------

